# Is there a reason people don't put down the State that they are from??



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

I notice that some people don't put down the state that they live in and will
ask a question and half of the time someone will ask what state they live in to
be able to answer. Am I missing something or is it wrong to list what state you are from??
Bill. and I am from Texas and Oklahoma and am rather proud of it


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe they just don't want to give too much information. It doesn't really matter to me. I just enjoy reading the posts, share when I can, and learn alot from reading their answers. I don't take it personal. It is their decision to share what they wish.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree that having the state is nice. Sometimes answers depend on where a person is. You can do different things in the winter than I can, just as eating and animal care is different for us in different seasons. Not big things, just small ideas. 
Joanie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I don't understand why it's important toknow where a person is from at all.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I like to see where people are from also, to see if they live close to me.  Just curious I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

maybe cause I've blown my diet & now feel like I take up half the state!


----------



## Ole Man Legrand (Nov 15, 2003)

Questions and answers are much more informative when you know what area of the country they are from. A person from texas might live where it is very hot and a person from Maine might live where it is very cold. Normally if a person is ashamed of where they live I am ashamed to answer. N.C. Jay


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

I like when people say where they are from. People post things all the time about the weather, etc. and I always wonder where they are.


----------

